# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Rreth analizave.

## Prudence

Do doja nje orientim rreth analizave me te rendesishme qe duhen bere per femije dhe te rritur.

Cilat jane ato dhe cfare tregojne?
Nje here ne sa kohe duhen mbajtur ne kontroll?

flm

----------


## Prudence

juhuuuuu ka ndonje mjek ketu...juhuuuuu

----------


## Marya

punojne.........skane kohe per forume

----------


## teta

ok po filloi une

analiza te gjakut tani ne keto kohe jan te panumerta
por ne kemi ber nje standardizimi per  analiza rutine apo kontrolluese qe ne nje far forme te jep nje pasqyre te pergjitheshme per shendetin tuaj.
pastaja nese ndonjera ka levizje jasht normave,athere spektri i tyre mund te zgjerohet varsit prej patologjise ne fjale
Pra po filloi nga me te thjeshtat

*SEDIMENTIMI ( shenohet ne raport me SE)

Sedimentimi i eritrociteve

Sedimentimi paraqet shpejtesin e depozitimit te qelizave te kuqe te gjakut (eritrociteve).Me sakt sasin e eritrociteve qe depozitohen ne epruvet ne kohe pre 1 ore.Lartesia e depozitimit matet me mm prandaja sedimentimi shprehet me mm/h.
Varsisht nga mosha vlerat  normale jane:





	         20 vj	30 vj	40 vj	50 vj	60 vj	70 vj	80 vj
meshkujt	10	15	20	25	30	35	40
femrat	15	20	25	30	35	40	45



Te femijet vlera e sedimentimit jan 0-10 mm/h ndersa te posalindur 0-2mm/h

Kur rritet sedimentimi?
Kur ne organizem ka  pezmatim (ftohje) proteinet me mase molekulare te madhe (fibrinogeni dhe globina) shkaktojn qe eritrocitet rrijn se bashku dhe depozitohen ne fund te epruvetes me shpejt se zakonisht.Keto proteina i prodhon melqija  dhe sistemi imunitar te proceset infektive dhe tumoret.

Qellimi i matjes se sedimentimit eshte :
•	Te  percaktohet prezenca e ndonje pezmatimi apo ndonje semundje ne organizem
•	Perciellja e semundjes egzistuese (te analizat kontrolluese)
•	Te vertetohet sherimi i semundjes

Sedimentimi normal nuk don te thot se nuk ka semundje ne organizem,por se i rritur  indikon me vazhdimesin e analizave tjera deri sa te gjendet shkaku
Ajo vetem si analiz nuk tregon shum,prandaja  percaktohet bashk me analizat tjera.

Shaktaret e SE te rritur

•	Tumoret
•	Semundjet autoimune
•	Ethet rreumatike
•	Semundjet kronike te veshkave
•	Semundjet e gjendres tireoide
•	Infekcioni i mushkerive
•	Infekcionet virale
•	Turbekuloza
•	Osteomijeliti
•	Shtatzania

Shaktaret e SE te ngadalsuar

•	Sasia e rritur e sheqerit ne gjake
•	Anemia (nje lloj i saj)
•	Semundjet e melqise
•	Leukocitoza

Cka ndikon ne rritjen e SE te eritrocitet ne gjendjet jo patologjike
•	Shatzania,
•	Menstruacionet
•	Pleqeria
•	Ilaqet

Cka duhet ditur?
•	Se i eritrocitet si analiz e vetme nuk mund te percaktoi shkallen dhe vendin e infekcionit
•	Te disa semundje SE i eritrociteve nuk leviz,keshtu qe nuk duhet plotesisht bazuar vetem ne kete analize,
•	Vec SE te eritrociteve ,prezencen e infekcionit ne organizem mund ta percaktojm edhe me C-reaktivni protein (CRP) test.

*

vijon neser me analizat tjera

----------


## Marya

beji analizat vetem kur trupi te ta diktoje, jo kot se ashtu ta thote mendja

----------


## Toffee

O Teta po sedimentimi pse te behet rutin se nuk e kuptova mire??  :buzeqeshje: 

@ Prudenca: cdo shtet ndryshon ne sherbimet e veta mjekesore. (screening, vaksinat, trajtimet etj etj)

----------


## teta

ne i quajm standarde  disa analiza thelbesore,qe i kerkojn pacientet per te mesuar per gjendjen e pergjitheshme te organizmit.

te ne eshte ber rutin te behen te pacientet qe vijn vetem per kete qellim

----------


## Prudence

pra nese une neser shkoj per analiza cfare te kerkoj...se te jete per mjekun te shkruan lloj lloj qe te te grije nga leket?

psh gjak komplet?c'analiza perfshin dhe cfare sheh nepermjet ksaj analize?
cilave u jap perparesi?diabet,tiroide,melcise apo ku e di une...se sjam e zanatit de  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

Analizat jane shume dhe ato kryhen ne varesi te problemit qe personi ka. Nese kerkohet nje kontroll i pergjithshem tek nje person i rritur atehere analizat kryesore perfshijne matja e rruazave te kuqe te gjakut, hemoglobines, vellimit te rruazave te kuqe, rruazat e bardha dhe trombocitet. Sedimenti ka nje fare rendesie kur kemi te bejme me inflamacion. Nese do donit ta zgjeronit numrin atehere duhet te perfshini matjen e kreatinines dhe azotemise, funksionin e melcise (bilirubina totale dhe ajo e lidhur, AST, ALT, GGT, kolesteroli dhe trigliceridet), nje matje te glukozes si dhe elektrolitet. Analizat e tjera varen nese personi merr ndonje ilac ose ka ndonje semundje te nje organi te  caktuar ose simptom.

----------


## Marya

Mat tensionin i here

----------


## BlueBaron

> Mat tensionin i here




Hahahahahahahaha  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 


Wow sa kom qesh !!!

----------


## teta

*HEMOGRAMI (pasqyra e gjakut)

Per analize mund te merret edhe gjaku nga vena edhe ai nga kapilaret pra nga mollza e gishtit te parafundit te dores.Jep info rreth qelizave te ndryshme te gjakut.Karakteristikat fizike dhe kimike te plazms se gjakut

Kerkohen te rastet:

Semundjet simptomtike
Per qellime diagnostike
Dyshimi per infekcion
Te rastet e gjakderdhjes
Dobesimit apo peshes se tepert
Hipo apo hiperglikemia
Presionit te larte apo te ulet te gjakut
Anemise
Lodhjes,plogeshtise
Etheve,infekcionet virale


Plazma e gjakut:

Koha e gjakderdhjes dhe kuagullimit
Grupi i gjakut
Vetit e pergjitheshme te gjakut
Qrregullimet imunologjike
*

----------


## Lexuesi_

A ka mundesi me dite pa shku me i ba analizat se cfar grupi te gjakut kam ? Se tyben kam harru krejt.

----------


## teta

po me shanse te pergjysmuar pshh 50% ama
ik pyete maman dhe babin se ca grupi te gjakut kan dhe shanset jan qe te kesh njerin nga ato grupet

me shum nuk mund te te ndihmohet duhet te ikesh ne laborator

----------


## Toffee

> ne i quajm standarde  disa analiza thelbesore,qe i kerkojn pacientet per te mesuar per gjendjen e pergjitheshme te organizmit.
> 
> te ne eshte ber rutin te behen te pacientet qe vijn vetem per kete qellim


ska kuptim te besh rutin screening dicka qe seshte sensitive e as specifike. Te pakten kshu mendoj...  :perqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

flm teta per shtjellimin.te ndjek me interes,por te lutem me thuaj ne vija te pergjithshme cfare analizash te kerkoj te bej per te pare gjendejen e pergjithshme te organizmit sic thua ti. 
flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

> ska kuptim te besh rutin screening dicka qe seshte sensitive e as specifike. Te pakten kshu mendoj...


ne instututin ku punoi une bejm vlersimin medicinal  per pune,dmth organizatat ecaktuara cdo 6 muaj i perserisin kontrollin mjeksore punetoreve te vet.

 ne i kemi ca standarde te grup analizave qe i bejm derisa nuk dyshojm dicka me shum te nje pacient

prudence,ato qe mendoi se do duhet bere po mundohem ti pershkruaj me gjithe arsyet e tyre,por te kesh pak durim do i postoi nje nga nje ,se nuk kam shum kohe te mirrem menjeher me te gjitha

----------


## Prudence

po Rreziku Arterosklerotik(RAC) cfare tregon? vlera normale duhet te jete 4.5-5.5.Po ta kesh me poshte kete vlere apo me siper,cka tregon????

----------


## Agron Daja

Prudence, Analiza apo Testi i pare qe duhet te besh eshte Testi Genetik, per vete apo per femijet, Pastaj mund te vazhdosh me Gjakun Komplet, Urinen, fecen dhe Ndofta edhe Floket. Sigurisht keto jane teper te detajuara dhe kushtojne Shume, Standartet e analizave qe aplikohen ne Shqiperi jane teper te vjetra.

----------


## Toffee

> Prudence, Analiza apo Testi i pare qe duhet te besh eshte Testi Genetik, per vete apo per femijet, Pastaj mund te vazhdosh me Gjakun Komplet, Urinen, fecen dhe Ndofta edhe Floket. Sigurisht keto jane teper te detajuara dhe kushtojne Shume, Standartet e analizave qe aplikohen ne Shqiperi jane teper te vjetra.


Po me test gjenetik ca shpreson te gjesh mqs duhet te jete testi i pare?
Si edhe floket per ca analize duhen?

----------

